# What do you do when out of bread?



## Soma (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi. Been away cooking at a monastery for a week, feel out of touch. Exhausted too, didn't sleep much in the spongey, rolly single bed they provided.
 But it was a good week, nevertheless. Challenging. People often show up unanounced with cooked food and want me to add it to the menu at last minute. I only lost my cool once.

Hubby was manning the fort here, with our two cats, and running back and forth with supplies when I needed him. Hence our larder at home got sadly neglected.

No bread for lunch....which brings me to our topic here. I just decided to make two Irish Soda breads, in regular loaf pans. In oven now...hope it turns out, used a combination of 3 dift recipes: (no sugar, don't like sugar in sandwich bread).

4 cups flour, half white half whole wheat
2 eggs
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup melted butter
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking soda
1-1/2 cups sour milk (regular milk with 1 tsp vinegar)

Pics later....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 25, 2012)

I buy my baked goods in quantity at the Used Bread Store and freeze several items such as bread and hot dog and burger buns, so I never run out of bread. I may have to toast my sandwich if I neglect to take a loaf out of the freezer when I use up the last of what was in the refrigerator, but I never run out


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

I eat lots of bread-less sandwiches...but mine is out of choice.

I hope your solution works, Soma!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2012)

When I buy loaf bread (usually whole wheat), I freeze the loaf because there is no way I'll eat the whole loaf before it changes color.  When I want a sandwich, I toss two slices into the toaster and I'm good to go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2012)

I usually have several kinds of bread on hand, including soft tortillas and pita. Or I'll put stuff on tortilla chips and have nachos


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

I usually freeze my bread too.  Should have done it with the last hotdog bun, just discovered it had become a science experiment...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 25, 2012)

Buonasera Soma,

Your bread recipe looks quite interesting, using a sour milk vinegar ... 

I always have several types of flour for my Foccaccia & Italian Flatbreads on this side of the Mediterranean ...

Have a wonderful Monday,
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 25, 2012)

We have stopped eating bread, so we turn our sandwich fixings into a salad, or (in the case of things like cheeseburgers) we top it like we normally would and eat it with a fork. Peanut butter can be put in celery or apples can be dipped in it. Meats and cheeses definitely work well in a salad.

Before we stopped eating breads (we can eat some, we just have to limit it), if we ran out of bread or buns, we would make cheeseburger wraps, breaking the ground beef up when I browned it, and wrapping the meat, cheese, veggies, and condiments up in a flour tortilla. We also sometimes used tortillas for peanut butter sandwiches if we were out of bread.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 25, 2012)

I do without or make more.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2012)

In the spirit of that famous feme fatale, Marie Antoinette, when I'm out of bread, I eat cake.   Ahhhhhahahaha.

Not really.  I'll make biscuits, or fry bread, or, as others have said, throw together a quick batch of bread dough and make some home-made bread.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 25, 2012)

I rarely run out of bread, I do as a few others here and toss it in the freezer as soon as I buy it.   But if I do run out, there's always crackers in the cupboard - sometimes I prefer those, anyway.  Yesterday I had a lettuce wrap with tuna, that really hit the spot.  

~cj


----------



## Soma (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's how it turned out - tastes great!


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 25, 2012)

Substitute another starch e.g. beans to go with frankfurters, rice, a macaroni product, or potatoes depending on the accompanying protein.
We prefer yeast leavened bread but sometimes consume unleavened bread with pickled fish.
In addition, I make it a point to never run out of liquid bread!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

Soma said:


> Here's how it turned out - tastes great!



Looks great Soma!  Now you know you can make soda bread in a loaf pan!  Next, you'll be making dinner rolls out of it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 25, 2012)

What do you do when you run out of bread?

Let them eat cake!

Myself? Biscuits made with Bisquick.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 25, 2012)

usually i just make some.


----------



## Soma (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh, oops, I forgot to explain that I need it in a hurry - no time to wait for yeast to rise, hence my idea of making baking soda bread...but not a dessert-type loaf.

I sometimes also make flat pan-fried breads, just flour and water and oil.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

I put bread in the freezer, as well as pita bread. I almost always have some Ryvita or Rye Crisp.


----------



## chopper (Jun 25, 2012)

Your bread looks great!  I will have to try it sometime. I put bread in the freezer too, always with a paper towel inside the bag. It prevents freezer burn, and holds the extra moisture when the loaf is thawing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 25, 2012)

Soma said:


> Oh, oops, I forgot to explain that I need it in a hurry - no time to wait for yeast to rise, hence my idea of making baking soda bread...but not a dessert-type loaf.
> 
> I sometimes also make flat pan-fried breads, just flour and water and oil.


I make pita pockets--they are fairly fast to make, and fun. Or, tortilla-type wraps.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 25, 2012)

Soma said:


> Oh, oops, I forgot to explain that I need it in a hurry - no time to wait for yeast to rise, hence my idea of making baking soda bread...but not a dessert-type loaf.
> 
> I sometimes also make flat pan-fried breads, just flour and water and oil.


Quick bread or soda bread is always the answer when you want rise but don't have the time.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 25, 2012)

Soma said:


> Oh, oops, I forgot to explain that I need it in a hurry - no time to wait for yeast to rise, hence my idea of making baking soda bread...but not a dessert-type loaf.
> 
> I sometimes also make flat pan-fried breads, just flour and water and oil.



Real soda bread isn't sweet and it doesn't contain fruit, so your bread is much closer to the original!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> Your bread looks great!  I will have to try it sometime. I put bread in the freezer too, always with a paper towel inside the bag. It prevents freezer burn, and holds the extra moisture when the loaf is thawing.



I forgot about the paper towel trick, Chopper!


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2012)

These lines are just cracking me up. Soma, my husband and I have a ... I don't know, call it a hobby?  Of going to monasteries and convents when we travel.  Yes, we were born Roman Catholic, but don't practice.  But we love going to these places.  I took my cousin before he died, and the peace he got from it made my life worthwhile that year.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 26, 2012)

no bread use rice no rice use pasta no pasta go ask neighbor for bread no neighbor use car no car use household ingredients to make something on the fly no household ingredients omit bread omit bread lack carbs lack carbs be on low carb diet be on low carb diet lose weight lose weight get skinny get skinny look better know what i'm saying?


----------



## Claire (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't really answer the question.  Husband is on a controlled carb diet.  I have to look at the carb count when I buy bread.  Most other starches/sweets you can eyeball, but bread?  I've seen terribly different carb counts from one slice (roll, etc) to another, and of course bakeries don't post.  So if we run out of bread and I don't feel like shopping we have rice or pasta of some sort (he gets 1/2 cup of either for lunch, a full cup for supper) until I get to the store.  I'm not a huge sandwich lover.  Husband says I take after my daddy, who loves sandwiches.  BUT we destroy them when eating somehow.  DH says he's watched us eat (for 30+ years now) and cannot figure out what we're doing that makes sandwiches destintegrate before we take our third bite.  I rarely order a sandwich at a restaurant for that reason.  They turn to mush in my hands before I can get a meal's worth out of them.


----------



## Soma (Jun 26, 2012)

How do you make pita pockets, CSW?

I guess I didn't explain well.....my question referred to when you are *completely *and *utterly *out of bread....none in the freezer, none anywhere, no store nearby (I live 30 mins drive from town); AND you want the bread for eating within an hour or so.

Seems as if some of you are way more organized than I am, and always have some bread on hand, or are willing to do without. My DH is a bread man, needs bread, can't cook.


----------

